# [SOLVED] iwlwifi problem with AX210

## whilenop

Heya! Hope everyone is doing ok this monday.

Long story short. I installed gentoo for the first time on my thinkpad t14 gen2. After following the handbook and reading alot on gentoo forums i managed to gett most of my system working except the wifi adapter.

Ive searched both on the forums and wiki on iwlwifi, but eveything i try i get sit0@NONE when i do ip link. However when i chroot in from ubuntu live cd it works fine and i find wlp9s0.

dmesg | grep iwlwifi  

```
 enabling device (0000 -> 0002) api flags index 2 larger than supported by driver, loaded firmware version 59.601f3a66.0 ty-a0-gf-a0-59.ucode op_mode iwlmvmm Detected Intel(R) Wi-Fi 6 AX210 160MHz, REV=0x420

```

ls /sys/class/net

```
 enp0s31f6   lo   sit0
```

lspci -k

```
 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 2725 (rev 1a)

 Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0020

 Kernel modules: iwlwifi
```

I probably just did something stupid, this is the first time running gentoo after all.  :Razz: 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Kind Regards,

WhileNop

----------

## alamahant

Welcome to Gentoo Forums.

If the wifi is working with ubuntu live cd it means your kernel .config is lacking.

Did you compile the kernel yourself using menuconfig?

There are two ways to remedy this.

1.The Gentoo Way.

Read the Wiki and add all pertinent to iwlwifi config to your kernel by menuconfig and recompile the kernel.

2.The non-Gentoo way

Install the binary kernel

gentoo-kernel-bin

and

linux-firmware

Rebuild your initrd if any

update grub.

NOTE you might need ~arch version of kernel and linux-firmware (ie latest) --if everything else fails

Its up to you how much of a learning curve you want right now.

----------

## larrys

whilenop, 

I have Intel wifi (AC, older than yours), but I have no suggestion beyond what Almahant posted. I have had a similar problem. I hope you've followed all the recommendations of https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iwlwifi I think in order to analyze a problem like yours you would need to post the full output of the following:

1. dmesg

2. lsmod

3. lspci -kvvv

4. your kernel config

5. emerge --info

You can use wgetpaste, https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wgetpaste

I have the following in my config 

```
thinkpad ~ # grep -e CONFIG_IWL -e 80211 -e PCI_MSI /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_REQUIRE_SIGNED_REGDB=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_USE_KERNEL_REGDB_KEYS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_CRDA_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_STA_HASH_MAX_SIZE=0

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLDVM=m

CONFIG_IWLMVM=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_OPMODE_MODULAR=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_BCAST_FILTERING is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

```

----------

## whilenop

 *Quote:*   

>  alamahant Welcome to Gentoo Forums.

  Thank you!

Yes i compiled the kernel by myself so its prob where the problem is. And i really want to go the Gentoo way.  :Smile: 

Thank you for the tips larrys! I think i found the main problem. When i do lsmod i only see the following:

```
lsmod

Module                              Size     Used by

x86_pkg_temp_thermal                20480     0

efivarfs                            16304     1

```

That explains why i only gett sit0@NONE when the iwlwifi module isnt even loaded.

Ive dubbel checked the network part in the handbook and iwlwifi part on the wiki. 

And when i check my 

```
 make menuconfig
```

 everything looks like it does on thoose pages.

After that i did:

```
 make clean
```

```
make && make modules_install
```

```
 make install 

 reboot
```

I also tried to force load using:

```
nano -w /etc/modules-load.d/network.conf
```

```
iwldvm

iwlwifi
```

So to my noob question: Do i need to do something more to load my modules?

dmesg: http://dpaste.com/79VNFKQJ6       // This file maybe is missleading because i did it using chroot from ubuntu live cd because its the only way for me to gett internet

lscpi -kvvv: https://dpaste.com/HPBZJMXDN

emerge --info: https://dpaste.com/ART3PCB6D

```
CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_REQUIRE_SIGNED_REGDB=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_USE_KERNEL_REGDB_KEYS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_CRDA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT_EXPORT=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

# CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_STA_HASH_MAX_SIZE=0

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

CONFIG_IWLEGACY=m

CONFIG_IWL4965=m

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

# CONFIG_IWLEGACY_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLDVM=m

CONFIG_IWLMVM=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_OPMODE_MODULAR=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_BCAST_FILTERING is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

```

Thank you guys for taking the time.

Kind regards,

whilenop

----------

## larrys

whilenop,

I don't know if you seen this post, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1141390.html, but there's a firmware bug for the AX210. The OP there installed a version of genkernel-bin, but the version they used is masked. I don't know what to suggest.

----------

## whilenop

larrys, 

The link seem broken for me. But ive also read about problems with the AX210.

I have the LTS version of gentoo sources kernel. Think im going to try a more fresh version

Thanks for all help and suggestions

//Whilenop

----------

## whilenop

Update: I changed kernel from version 5.10.63 -> 5.13.14 and now the wifi card shows when i do ip link!  :Very Happy: 

But its one thing i dont understand.

On https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi it clearly says that AX210 is supported on kernel version >= 5.10.

Thanks again for all help and suggestions!

//Whilenop

----------

## larrys

Good job. The bug was introduced in the sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20210315 version: bug 777324. This may explain why your Ubuntu release worked: the first line of dmesg said it was built in April. So it may have been patched.

Other Forum post was [SOLVED] Bluetooth issue with Intel® Wi-Fi 6E AX210. Sorry about that.

----------

## Hu

 *whilenop wrote:*   

> The link seem broken for me.

 larrys posted a bare URL, hoping it would be automatically linked.  However, a trailing comma was included in the link, making it invalid.  The proper way to do inter-topic links is via the [topic] tag.  Similarly, links to Gentoo bugs have the useful shorthand of [bug].

----------

## larrys

Understood. Found the documentation for the tags: bbcode

----------

